# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  GPGDragon Firmware Ver 1.56 release<MTK 6252 Pinfind improve>

## mohamed73

*GPGDragon Firmware Ver 1.56 release<MTK 6252 Pinfind  improve>*   *GPGDragon Frimware Ver 1.56 release*  *Add MTK 6252 Pinfind*   *Into Pinfind Function More Fast stability*  *Fix Mstar 8533C after pinfind no boot*  *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Download Link*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------

